# Desoldering immobilizer chip and reinstalling in different ecm?



## TomPetty (Jan 6, 2015)

Is it possible to remove the immobilizer chip from my bad ecm and install it into my new/used one? If doing so will this alleviate the need to do an immobilizer defeat? 

The ecm in question is an MK4 12v VR6 ecm. If it is possible, does anyone happen to know which chip it is? Thanks.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

TomPetty said:


> Is it possible to remove the immobilizer chip from my bad ecm and install it into my new/used one? If doing so will this alleviate the need to do an immobilizer defeat?
> 
> The ecm in question is an MK4 12v VR6 ecm. If it is possible, does anyone happen to know which chip it is? Thanks.


You can do this with a $20 chinese vag com cable and google search, you do not need to remove the chip.


----------



## TomPetty (Jan 6, 2015)

TIGninja said:


> You can do this with a $20 chinese vag com cable and google search, you do not need to remove the chip.


Thanks for the response! Can you please elaborate? I would still need to buy the software, correct? Sorry if I seem ignorant to all of this but when it comes to VW's I have zero experience with anything ecm related.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

TomPetty said:


> Thanks for the response! Can you please elaborate? I would still need to buy the software, correct? Sorry if I seem ignorant to all of this but when it comes to VW's I have zero experience with anything ecm related.


You are not ignorant, not knowing everything and wanting to know is a sign of intelligence. PMd you


----------



## stevo4361Mk4 (Apr 1, 2019)

I know this is an old post but I'm pretty sure my ECM is fried too, how does one disable the immobilizer?


----------

